# Subs in MD for 06-07



## GreatBigTuna (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi All,

Looking for RELIABLE subs in Central MD for large commercial lots in Anne Arundel, Howard and Baltimore counties. We are looking for trucks with plows, skid-steers and sidewalk crew. Must carry GL and Workers Comp Insurance. Give me a call if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## SnoForce (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Jason. I would be interested in talking with you about subbing. John 443-336-9987


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

Jason

Get with me and let me know how many accounts you need fill and what your plans are. Looking to buy some trucks and I do have have subs that I can use

Frank


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

Jason

As of right now I have lock in 1 more skid steer and 5 sidewalk personel. I will keep uou inform if I have anymore and keep me inform on your status.

Thanks Frank


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

*Howard county?*

I'm in Mont @PG line what part of Howard? I have commercial insurace.


----------

